#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Taube Finger >

## Ronny67

Hallo zusammen, habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich denke das ich hier die richtige Antwort finden werde.
Ich habe seit ca 3 Wochen an der linken Hand sprich kleiner Finger und Ringfinger ein Taubes Gefühl. Es fühlte sich an als wären die Finger eingeschlafen, die ist aber nicht so. Mittlerweile zieht sich das Taube Gefühl schon bis zum Ellenbogen hoch.
Ich bin eigentlich kein Arztgänger aber so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen was das sein kann.
Ich hoffe auf hilfe.
Vielen Dank im voraus .
Gruß Ronny67

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
das könnte auf ein Ulnarisrinnen-Syndrom hinweisen. Das geht mit solchen Beschwerden meistens einher. Sie können sich bei Bedarf bei einem niedergelassenen Chirurgen, idealerweise mit Spezialisierung auf Handchirurgie, vorstellen. Der wird Sie dann womöglich zu einem Neurologen zwecks weiterer Untersuchungen überweisen. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Ronny67

Hallo
Rechtherzlichen Dank Sie haben mir sehr geholfen dann bleibt ein Arztbesuch wohl doch nicht aus 
Danke 
Gruß Ronny67

----------

